# Is 20 Amp breaker too big for a fluorescent light



## toadylama (Jul 7, 2009)

Background:

Built a basement closet which contains my (2) FPE 200 amp service boxes.  I just mounted a T8 Two strip fluorescent light on the ceiling controlled by a single pole switch. All wires are ran...

Question:

I have a leftover 20 Amp breaker available (American Single pole HARC type), is this too big for this single light circuit? I have numerous open slots for new circuits.

If so, I don't want to buy a 15 Amp breaker due to big $$'s, so should I just tap into an existing 15 Amp circuit? 

Thanks for your responses,

Todd


----------



## speedy petey (Jul 7, 2009)

toadylama said:


> I have a leftover 20 Amp breaker available (American Single pole HARC type), is this too big for this single light circuit?


No. The breaker protects the circuit wire, not the fixture.



toadylama said:


> ......, so should I just tap into an existing 15 Amp circuit?


I would. I see NO reason whatsoever for running a new 20A circuit to install one fluorescent light.


----------



## toadylama (Jul 8, 2009)

Thanks for the reply.

My real concern is using a 20 Amp breaker for a light only circuit (which is usually 15 AMP) and posing a greater possible fire hazard.

So, if I opted for the 20 AMP breaker (easier), does anyone foresee any issues?

thanks, todd


----------



## JoeD (Jul 8, 2009)

If the circuit is wired with #12 wire then you can use the 20 amp breaker. If it is wired with #14 then you must use a 15 amp breaker.


----------



## speedy petey (Jul 8, 2009)

toadylama said:


> My real concern is using a 20 Amp breaker for a light only circuit (which is usually 15 AMP) and posing a greater possible fire hazard.


This is not a concern at all. The breaker protects the circuit conductors, not the light fixture.


----------



## toadylama (Jul 11, 2009)

Wired it up last night...works great with 12-2 wire and the 20 amp breaker!

Thanks for the tips.


----------



## bkplasma (Jul 11, 2009)

Glad it works for you. Now you have plenty of room to add several other lights on same circuit in future.


----------

